# All Posts ALWAYS Look 'New' Using Mozilla



## DougH (Feb 27, 2007)

Since I switched to Mozilla for my internet browser, every post in TUG ALWAYS displays as 'new' to me.  As if I hadn't been to TUG in a few days.  The only way I can clear this up is to clear out my TUG cookies.

This didn't used to happen when I used Microsoft Explorer as my browser.

Does anybody know how I can remedy this ?


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like your settings for cookies are not correct. I just looked at mine in Firefox and they are set to "Keep until expired". I see only new threads as new using that setting.


----------



## DougH (Feb 27, 2007)

Just checked - my cookies are 'keep until expire' as well.

So...that's not it.


----------



## urban5 (Feb 27, 2007)

*New posts*

I have Firefox and have seen the same when I read posts without logging in.  I noticed when logging out that a message appears that all cookies are cleared.  I just stay logged in all the time.


----------

